# EVOTEK! Let the evolution BEGIN!!!!!! PICS!



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

I am sure that everyone has been wondering if this was ever going toi be posted. Well Here it is. This is our 34" Stalker, I will post more pics over the next few days. Pics to come..... 31" Impact, 37" Evolution. 

PS For all you trad shooters....Ohhhh we got something special just for you. If you're lucky Bill will post those pics this weekend.... Wish everyone the best. I gotta plane to catch, so enjoy, and thanks for the support.


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Changing the World of Archery!!!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Very nice..... Very, very nice...

But it looks like a Ross.... What is so earth shattering?

Bottom line though - I LOVE the looks....


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Look's good! how about some #'s..DL, IBO ?


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

Any competition recurve limbs/riser coming? 
:wink:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*OK you got me looking...now give me MORE.*

It does look like a Ross but that just means I LIKE IT!!

What are the specs and IBOs of the models?
What kind of limbs?
Sealed bearings?

Very sharp looking bow from what I see.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I REALLY like the grip....kinda like the new PSE grip....


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

were those pics taken outside of Double B archery????


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

VERY VERY VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink: :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

evotek said:


> Changing the World of Archery!!!!!


This is one sweet looking bow. I like the "gimmick-free" appearance.

I just wonder what exactly it is going to change in the World of Archery. :confused3:


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Phil Phillips with his giant Cape Buffalo. Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Nice....


But I dont care about Phil and his Buff - I want to know about the bow!

Please,.......


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

uh oh....Phil was using Easton Full Metal Jackets....I can see the cheesey advertising now :tongue: 

nice looking bows BTW


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Nice looking bow, very clean lines and from the pictures fit and finish looks nice. Is that Advantage Max 1 camo by chance? Best of luck with this lineup.


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

WHEN and Where Are these going to be available?? MSRP??

Nice bow.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

> evotek Changing the World of Archery!!!!!


Why and how ?

So far i can see only a bow who looks like lots of others , maybe a bit less complicated , no hypes , but its nothing else than another paralell limb single cam bow .
The whole thread is worthless without specs , are the bows also available in target colours ?
Are they only available with a single cam , no hybrid , no double cam ?


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Nice bows*

I agree they look like some other bows but... isn't this what we see all over. I like the fact that they will cary a 37" they are getting rare as ...

Good luck in your venture. Hope to see them in Canada


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

why is it some pics don't show up on my screen ? I don't see a dang thing


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

Are all your bows single cam or are you making a hybred cam?


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Changing the world of archery?*

This bow looks just like the Fred Bear line of bows. Just another solocam with parallel limbs as far as my eye can see. Please prove me wrong........its fun to have new bows!


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Looks like a Ross which looks like a Mathews MQ1. Makes you wonder why Mathews ever discontinued a bow everyone is copying????


----------



## Vorian (Apr 12, 2004)

as stated before...specs please.
Ow, Uhm ...and pics of the other bows as well.


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

great looking bow, when you have more info please post the specs! I wish your company the best of luck!


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

*Bows?*

I sure like the looks of the 34" stalker, but I am really interested in the 37" model. Great job and keep the pics coming. Also what kind of draw adjustments does the single cam bow have module or something else and what kind of range. Thanks Beau


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Good luck to Evotek.*

Boy, some of you guys can be rough on a new manufacturer when they introduce a new bow.  
Like Richard when he first started with Newberry and Jim with Moon archery found out.
If I ever start a new bow company, AT would be the last place I would introduce my new bows.
Probably take less bashing on the Bowsite, lol.
Sure, the Evotek looks similar to other bows but it looks a little more rugged than some of them, jmo
The cut outs in the riser remind me of the ones Hoyt used a few years back.
Those type cut outs look good and don't require a lot of material to be removed to weaken the riser like a lot of other designs with huge cut outs.
I'm big on looking at the structure of a bow's riser first and foremost and the Evotek looks stronger than most.
The main reason I shoot Bowman bows is because their structure is unsurpassed.
Another reason I love the Moon bow is because of its structure.
Heavy bows to some but beautiful tank like construction to me. 


Sag.


----------



## Old Time Dealer (Jan 11, 2006)

For those who think the Evotek looks like the Ross, it may be because the designer of both are one in the same. 

Old Time Dealer


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

*here we go again*

Yes,i do recall hearing something about Andy getting fired while on his honeymoon? :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## cjv (Jan 12, 2005)

Old Time Dealer said:


> For those who think the Evotek looks like the Ross, it may be because the designer of both are one in the same.
> 
> Old Time Dealer


What is the name of the designer you are referring to?


----------



## BowTechMO (Dec 10, 2004)

Great looking bow and I wish you guys the best!


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I like the look of the cam...you can tell it's smooth but not a slowpoke either.

Grip looks very comfortable and repeatable.

Wide track idler...nice.

Nice to see the insert in the rear mount...that's a pet peeve of mine cause I'll strip 'em if it's just drilled in the riser and tapped.

And 'll be danged if it doesn't LOOK like the vertical centershot isn't mid point btw the cam points.(Hurray!)

Nice big sight window. Another plus.

Sharp looking machine.

I agree with Sag..looks beefy and I like it.
What's it weigh?


----------



## seekeroftruth (Aug 7, 2006)

What great staff shooters are involved? I saw phil, any other big names?

SOT


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

TTT

Evotek , where are you ????

Lots of questions from several people , but no answers :sad:


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow!!! The response from everyone is awesome. I am sorry it took so long to get back to the boards, I just returned from out of state. I would like to start with a big thanks to everyone for the great comments. Next, I will try to answer all of the questions, so please bear with me.

nybowhunter- I guess you could say that our bow has its similarities next to the Ross line, just as it does with several other lines that you can find today. However our cam design is completely different than anyother cam you will find today. Some folks seem to think that all solo cams are created equal but that is simply contrary to the truth. Just shoot the cam I think you just might find it to be th smoothest cam you've ever shot.

vonottoexperin- We are in the process of tsting the models currently and should have more info available over the next to weeks. 

alexvpaq- Our signature Bear Crazy will have recurve limbs, longbow limbs, with compound limbs all on a deflex riser. Brace height around 9 1/2 in. max draw lgth. 34". For all of you big guys...

mdewitt71- Our limbs are gordon composite. These guys have been doing this so long, it would be hard to look anywhere else for top quality limbs. Also our pro bearings come available on the American Hunter, Impact, Stalker, and Evolution models.

Jose b- These pics aren't far from Double B, and if you're wanting to get a look at the new bows they will be on of the first dealers. So just check'em out.

the tone- This model is in Mothwing camo, however it looks like we will probably offer our models in Mossy Oak , brush or breakup

sb3- We should have our website running next week, with a dealer locator on the site, so you can find dealer fast. If you have any problems finding a dealer just contact us and we will find one in your area fast.

danceswithbow- We are only offering the solo cam this year, however we have several other cam options on the table. Just keep an eye open, I think the next available cam from Evotek may shock everyone.

the beav- Each bow will come with our solo cam which includes changeable modules without a press. 

seekeroftruth- We are currently taking applications for field staff shooters. Our elite staff is made up of Phil Phillips, The entire crew from Buckventures(Jeff,Brandon....) We are always looking for the next great hunter/shooter.

This is for the guys like DuggaBoy,442fps, Rocket21, you guys ask one of those questions that I hear alot. What exactly is Evotek doing to change the world of archery. Well simply put, everyone will find that Evolution Archery Technologies is dedicated to providing a product line that is suitable for different hunting and competetive styles. Furtermore, we are changing the way that archery is going to be passed into the hands of our future hunters( children around the world). Our Lil'Hunter comes with an infinite draw system that can be passed from the first time shooter of any size to the most experienced competitve archer. Before you have a chance to think that this is already out there, we went one step further with our patented Evo-mod. This module allows our infinite draw bow to be changed at anytime to allow for the beginning archer to graduate to a bow with drawspecific options and let-off. Everyone will also find this bow to be the best bwfishing bow to date (available with different pound limbs). THE BEST THING IS THIS BOW ....IS JUST LIKE YOUR DADDY'S BOW!!!!! We are changin the world of archery, we wont try to do it all in the first step. You just keep your eyes on Evotek and you'll agree that we are taking Archery into the future....


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

looks very nice..good luck to you


----------



## Always_peekin (Aug 4, 2005)

*Still no answer*

Looks alot like the new Fred Bear bows as well. Whats so ground breaking?


----------



## evotekshooter (Jun 15, 2006)

*Evotek*

Can`t wait for you to introduce your line at the show in KINGSPORT,TN


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

EvoTek,

bow looks great...I Pm'd you so please check it


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks again to everyone. 

By the way thanks for the suppot evotekshooter. If you will get me some info regarding this event in TN, hopefully we can have someone attend the show.


----------



## evotekshooter (Jun 15, 2006)

pm sent. ttt


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

that is one fine looking bow. What type of speeds are getting and poundage are you going to offer?


----------



## seekeroftruth (Aug 7, 2006)

heres some interesting questions. i taped phils show last night and saw ray howell in the comercial but he is not apart of the staff. so i did some research. heres a pic of the new evoteck bow in rays hand. also look at the bows profile in phils hand in the pic of his cape buffalo. i own a ross and if you compair the two ( ross bow and these pics )they look identical, but slightly different than the first pics on this thread. if it were a prototype it would be one thing but when its someone elses bow with a different sticker on it it is something different. i wonder if andy ross gave his permission for this, i think not. my guess is this is why ray (showing some dignity) left. if i am wrong please let me know.

sot


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*I see a lil similiarity but I dont think it's a Ross.......*

Are you saying you think it looks like a Ross in Phil's hand?
I think it is too "clunky" looking to be a Ross, not smooth enough to be a Ross, the edges are a lil more dominate than any Ross bow.


----------



## seekeroftruth (Aug 7, 2006)

the first evotek pics show a wide track idler, phils is narrow and look at the idler pattern on rays and it is exactly the same as a ross. whos fooling who? just show me some side profile pics of the the bow and phils buf abd ill shut up, im sure they took more than just front view pics of the bow.

sot


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, the responses are great from everyone.
I would like to thank everyone for the patience shown. With limited time it takes me sometime to respond to everyones questions. 

I have provided a pic below of the bow which was filmed in the commercial. This bow was built special for Phil Phillips, from the first set of prototype bows. Phil in need of a high poundage bow, was provided this bow at the Kicking Bear event in Texas. Bow 37" ata, IBO really fast!!!, max draw weight 94 lbs. You should have seen the folks at the event trying to draw this machine, including non other than Jack Brittingham. This is a side profile of the bow, I hope everyone enjoys the first prototype. 
















EVOTEK EVOLUTION prototype__________________________________________________ ROSS 37 IN


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

Well you can stick a glass eye in a blind mans hinney and see these bow's are not the same.

BIG FOOT OUT!!!!!

CASE CLOSED!!!!!!!


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

seekeroftruth said:


> heres some interesting questions. i taped phils show last night and saw ray howell in the comercial but he is not apart of the staff. so i did some research. heres a pic of the new evoteck bow in rays hand. also look at the bows profile in phils hand in the pic of his cape buffalo. i own a ross and if you compair the two ( ross bow and these pics )they look identical, but slightly different than the first pics on this thread. if it were a prototype it would be one thing but when its someone elses bow with a different sticker on it it is something different. i wonder if andy ross gave his permission for this, i think not. my guess is this is why ray (showing some dignity) left. if i am wrong please let me know.
> 
> sot


ARE YOU SOME KIND OF MORON? I see that you are VERY new here. Must be a troll. Go away, troll, go back under the rock you came from.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

Call me what you will but the bow's look nothing alike. And you are right I am new to this site. Just like you were when you found it.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*a Troll indeed...........*

3 posts and all 3 in this thread. 
Come on guy...be smart enough to at least fill out a profile......


----------



## seekeroftruth (Aug 7, 2006)

ok, my bad. so are the bow pics at the begining the final units. 

ps. what did happen with ray.

sot


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Seeker,

The bow that you see on the first post are the finished product. We have went through several prototypes to come up with an outstanding product line that we are proud to put our stamp on. Also I must say that we are anxious to see the response once you guys have gotten a chance to try the bows out at your local pro shops.
Thanks for the comment,
Tim

PS As for Ray Howell, we must say that we will miss him here at Evotek, and will always support his endeavors with Kicking Bear and also wish him and his family all the best. It was a pleasure to work with Ray.


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

evo, 


did ya recieve the email I sent ya?


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Koontzy,

I did receive your email, should have something for you next week.

Thanks, 
Tim


----------



## evotekshooter (Jun 15, 2006)

Send pm on the TN show; hope you received. If you need more info please don't hesitate to call!
Thanks!​


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Bill will be at the TN show with all of the bows. Even the signature bow. I'll check with him and find out exactly where he will be and post it on the thread for everyone. Also Next weekend we will be at the Mescalero reservation. This is a new event for them but should be huge if you're in New Mexico visit the show and get a chance to shoot the bows. They are also having a 3d shoot, I will be there with the rest of the Dream Chasers crew shooting, if any of you show up I'll have a bow to put in your hands so you can experience the evolution.


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

sounds good evotek.....cant wait to hear from ya next week

Cant wait to watch the show either... sounds like it is going to be a great show...

L8er


----------



## ChappyBoss (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi To All at Evotek,
I like the bows, nicely designed to achieve a simple smooth look. Looks like a nice solid bow. I would like to wish all at Evotek every sucess in the future. Oh and good on you for thinking about junior archers in your first year.
Regards ChappyBoss.
Bye the way any European dealers?


----------



## Whackmaster (Jul 4, 2004)

:RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn:


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

I have posted some IBO speeds for the Impact and the Stalker on another thread. So I thought I would put the info here so enjoy

31" Impact - 28 1/2 dr. lgth. - 309fps

34" Stalker - 29 1/2 dr. lgth. - 318fps


You can add some to those numbers as soon as the longer draw mods. are here. 5-7 more fps will be awesome!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

That is some pretty impressive speeds at that short of a draw with single cam bows :mg:


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Thats what I was thinking????????




mdewitt71 said:


> That is some pretty impressive speeds at that short of a draw with single cam bows :mg:


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

The thing that surprised me was that our engineer picked these speeds from his designs. He didn't miss by much. I can't wait to see what they shoot after we get the longer draw mod. Stay tuned more speed to come....


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

What is the draw force curve like?
How about let-off?
The cam seems so similiar to other cams on the market today but in accordance to the above posted speeds, is MUCH faster...

Does this mean it is a bear to get to full draw?


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Mdewitt,

I should be receiving the draw force curve information that you asked for, from the engineer. 

Anyone who will be in New Mexico this weekend, we will have a booth at the Mescalero reservation. Come by and get a chance to shoot the bows.


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

those are more mighty good looking speeds there evo cant wait to hear back from ya

also when is your show going to start??? or has it already???

thanks


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

Always_peekin said:


> Looks alot like the new Fred Bear bows as well. Whats so ground breaking?




2 posts above yours you'll fine a VERY LONG response that answeres the question you are asking


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Koontzy,

Which show are you referring to? Dream Chasers, our tv show, or the show in New Mexico?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

evotek said:


> Mdewitt,
> 
> I should be receiving the draw force curve information that you asked for, from the engineer.
> 
> Anyone who will be in New Mexico this weekend, we will have a booth at the Mescalero reservation. Come by and get a chance to shoot the bows.


Thanks, I am super interested and sent you a PM......
Mike


----------



## oliverstacy (Jul 10, 2006)

*Michigan Dealer*

Just wondering if you have any dealers lined up in the Michigan area? Looks like a very nice bow. Did you settle on a camo pattern, I like the Moth Wing and after looking at their website, I think the Fall Pattern and the Western pattern would be very nice. I would also settle for anything in the Realtree line...Advantage Timber would be great. Also for some reason I don't like bows that put bright lettering on the limbs, I like to see colors that lend themselves to the camo they're on.

Again this is just some feedback from a serious prospective buyer…definitely going to get a new bow this winter/spring for an all around shooter.

Josh


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

evotek - did you ever get a chance to read my pm? It's been a couple of weeks now. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Mykey (May 20, 2003)

PM sent, very interested!


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

If you want to change the world of archery forever, sell them suckers for about $400.oo     

That would get someones attention.


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

evotek said:


> Koontzy,
> 
> Which show are you referring to? Dream Chasers, our tv show, or the show in New Mexico?



Dream Chasers.........


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Koontzy said:


> Dream Chasers.........


We just finished running on the Sportsman Channel, and will start our new show in January on the Mens Channel.


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

Old Time Dealer said:


> For those who think the Evotek looks like the Ross, it may be because the designer of both are one in the same.
> 
> Old Time Dealer


you should know your facts before you tell a story...neither Doug or anyone else at Ross had anything to do with designing this bow....and yes,i do know my facts.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

nice looking bows...........


----------



## seekeroftruth (Aug 7, 2006)

ok, there are a lot of hints at who is designing this new bow (and the ross bow according to some). evotek please tell us who is the mind behind this latest bow design so we can end the debate.

sot


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

seekeroftruth said:


> ok, there are a lot of hints at who is designing this new bow (and the ross bow according to some). evotek please tell us who is the mind behind this latest bow design so we can end the debate.
> 
> sot


Just curious here, but a brand new member with less than ten posts usually sticks to checking out the site, and entering into friendly banter.......yet this new member seems to only care about a certain bow brand?

Care to enlighten us? We only seek the truth.:wink:


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

OK guys , its no secret who designed our bows Bill "Bear Crazy" Wiesner.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

One of the original guys that was involved with Renegade Archery out of Osseo Wisconsin right??



evotek said:


> OK guys , its no secret who designed our bows Bill "Bear Crazy" Wiesner.


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Thats him. One in the same.


----------



## evotekshooter (Jun 15, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Hi*

When is the website going to be up so we can see this great line of bows...cant waith to see.


----------

